# [SOLVED] CPU Clock &amp; GPU Clock?



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi everyone i was wondering why CPUs can push the clocks up to 5 ghz while on a gpu there is about 1.3ghz? I have been hearing that overclocking a cpu is pointless and won't provide any improvements. Is this the same with over clocking a gpu? Will it provide any performance in fps ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: CPU Clock & GPU Clock?*

I will settle this once and for all.

Overclocking is not pointless but it doesn't yield the results it did years ago with older CPUs.

When you overclock a cpu it does void the warranty as it does with the gpu (although intel now sell warranties for people wanting to overclock for $10 - $20) and their chip will be replaced if they break it.

BTW it is pretty difficult to do that these day.

Overclocking these days is dependent on the game, some games are cpu intensive aswell as gpu intensive so it will help in those games but in total reality in the games that are cpu intensive you could see upto a 10FPS increase.

With overclocking a gpu you may see a 5FPS increase.

I always overclock the cpu regardless of what it is but I never overclock the GPU.

The best results from overclocking come from bench marking and when your cpu and graphics card and bottlenecking.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: CPU Clock & GPU Clock?*

Calling it pointless is less than accurate. Overclocking a processor will usually provide some benefit to most applications. The amount of benefit depends on the type of application. 

Gaming is more dependent on the graphics subsystem than on the CPU. Overclocking the CPU may give you a few FPS boost in some games, but not enough to be noticeable. CPU intensive applications, such as audio/video editing will usually benefit from a medium overclock

Overclocking the graphics card? Manufacturers do it all the time so they can repackage a card as something a bit faster and sell it for more money.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CPU Clock & GPU Clock?*

OC'ing will render better benchmarks but will show very minimal, if any, advantage in real world use with newer CPU's.
To me, that's pointless.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: CPU Clock & GPU Clock?*



Tyree said:


> OC'ing will render better benchmarks but will show very minimal, if any, advantage in real world use with newer CPU's.
> To me, that's pointless.


but it that isn't strictly true, run battlefield 3 on on i2500k at stock then run it on the same cpu clocked to 4.2/4.4 you will see an FPS increase of around 10FPS.

The same goes for games like World in Conflict and Company or Heroes. These game are CPU intensive as well as GPU intensive.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CPU Clock & GPU Clock?*

There are always exceptions but "in general" OC'ing will not render significant performance increases with newer GPU's.


----------



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh ok I see but my question now is why is it so hard to overclock a gpu to 2 ghz when a cpu can reach 5 ghz fairly easily. So your all saying that OC ing a gpu won't provide any substantial fps boost?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CPU Clock & GPU Clock?*

Are you referring to any particular GPU or just GPU's in general?
The quality of the GPU also needs to be considered. 
The 7970 that is in your profile will easily own any game out there as is.
You can always experiment with OC'ing the GPU to see if it actually renders any improvements but don't set your expectations too high.


----------



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

Ohh thanks tyree that made my day  but yes I was referring to cpus and gpus in general


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CPU Clock & GPU Clock?*

You're welcome.


----------



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

As in arent a gpu and cpu basically the same thing so how can a cpu reach such high clocks while gpus in general can reach barely 1500mhz 
It confuses me


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it's down to MHz vs GHz and how CPUs and GPUs are designed.

GPU clocks are in MHz so you might get a GPU with 931MHz clock speed whilst a GPU clock speed could be 4.5GHz which is almost 4500MHz some graphics cards can be clocked to just over a GHz but until GPUs can do that normally CPUs will be far ahead.

The graphics card is relatively new compared to the CPU.


----------

